

Ask HN: Which OSS projects needs help? - lysol

I'd like to start contributing code/bugfixes to a small to medium sized Python project with an active user base, but am not sure where to start. I know I've come across them, but like a sales drone at Best Buy, when you're actually looking for them, you can't find them.<p>Ultimately I've found that I use a lot more than I give, and little pet Github projects that only I use aren't really suitable for giving back, as much fun as they are to work on. I'd like to start working _with_ people instead of on my own.<p>Do you help with or have a project that needs devs?
======
swanson
<https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask>
<https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests>

Both are 'small to medium' size projects, both are active and well-known in
the Python community, both have friendly maintainers (Armin and Kenneth) that
are responsive on Github

------
pokoleo
Same here.

